# One The BEST Tae Kwon Do Schools In The U.S.!!



## Littledragon (Jun 25, 2004)

The number #1 Tae Kwon Do School in Maryland and one of the best Tae Kwon Do schools in the United States Of America!

*World Tae Kwon Do Masters*
http://www.wtkdm.com/

*About the school:*
[size=-1]*World Taekwondo Masters (WTM)*[/size], a member of the United States Taekwondo Union and the World Taekwondo Federation, is a Taekwondo martial arts institute that was established in 1989 by Master Ramy Latchinian, a fifth degree Black Belt and certified Master Instructor. Master Latchinian was twice the top ranked contender in point sparring in the U.S. In 1990, Master Latchinian was named instructor of the year by Karate World Rating System and and is the current Maryland State Head Coach (Master Ramy has held that position since 1994). He was also appointed as the 2000 US Collegiate National Team Coach. WTM's martial arts philosophy and teachings are built on a strong adherence to its origin in Korea. The number one school in Maryland has produced: *1994-2002 Notes *

- Produced 77 Different National Champions earning 144 gold medals.
- 12 different players qualified for the US National Team Trials.
- Six different players earned a spot on the US Junior National Team eight times.
- One player earned a spot on the US National team.
- Three players were on the US National B-Team.
- Two players were on the Collegiate National Team four times.
- Six players made the US Jr. B-Team.
- One player won the MVP at the US Open.
- One player won MVP at the Canadian Cup Open
- Two players competed at the Collegiate World Championships. One of them competed twice at Collegiate Worlds and each time they reached the quarter finals.
- Two players attended Junior World Championships three times. One of them was US Junior National Team Captain and earned a bronze medal at the Junior World Championships.
- One International Referee won Best Referee award from the WTF.
- Master Ramy Latchinian was awarded Coach of the Century by the Maryland State Tae Kwon Do Association.
- Master Stephen Dring was awarded Referee of the Century by the Maryland State Tae Kwon Do Association.
- Master Ramy Latchinian is a US Collegiate National Team Coach
- These are only major national and international results.
*About the Master Ramy Latchinian:*
Date of Birth: 1.11.69
Birthplace: Frankfurt, Germany
Hometown: Frederick, MD
Years Coaching: Since 1986
Email: [font=verdana, arial, helvetica]MasterRamy@aol.com[/font]

[font=verdana, arial, helvetica]
[/font][font=verdana, arial, helvetica]Master Ramy Latchinian has been coaching since 1986. He is a former three time Kung Fu National Champion (Full Contact) and an Egyptian National Team Member in Karate Do. During 1988-92 Master Ramy was one of the top fighters in the US. He currently has a 5th Dan in Taekwondo and a certified Master from the Maryland State Taekwondo Association (MTA). Master Ramy is also a certified National Referee. 

In 1990 Master Ramy received Instructor of the Year Award. He is the current Maryland State Head Coach and has held that position since 1994. Since starting WTM competition team in 1993, he has maintained the best competition record in MD, DC, and VA and one of the top in the country... producing 102 National Champions. Since 1993, the WTM team has captured 340 medals at the Nationals, 144 are Gold. Since 1996, the team earned 261 International medals, 117 were gold. 

Even more impressive accomplishments include placing members on various US National Teams and students competing at World Championship level. Members of the WTM team have been placed on the US National Team, US Collegiate National Team, and US Junior National Team. A member of his team qualified to live and train at the Olympic Training Center (OTC). He has also sent members of the team to the Collegiate World Championships and others to the Junior World Championship where he earned a bronze medal. In 2000 he was the Collegiate National Team coach. All of the above reasons are why Master Ramy has produced the best results for the state of maryland and one of the best in the country as a whole on a consistent basis every year since 1994. 
[/font]
*School Location:*
*World Taekwondo Masters is located at the address below:*
*4395 Wyaconda Road*
*ROCKVILLE, MARYLAND** 20852*
*Phone: (301)770-2556*

One of our players knocking out an opponent:


----------



## David_Gilbert (Sep 2, 2008)

*Well, What I really want to know is The BEST Tae Kwon Do Schools In The Denver! Can you tell me?
*


----------



## 195 (Jun 22, 2009)

There is a great school that trains in Tae Kwon Do/ Tang Soo Do up in Broomfield (like 25 minutes away from Denver). It's called Saeng Myong Martial Arts, everyone there is super nice and humble. They are traditionalists for the most part but compete in some tournaments too. Their a great school, not a mcdojo.


----------

